# Countour 2 Remote won't Pair with Samsung Soundbar



## roselewis (7 mo ago)

I have a new LG television and used my Cox Contour 2 remote to turn the TV on and off. No problems.
However, when I went to control the Samsung Soundbar, which is about 5 years old,
HW-J450, the remote would not pair. I searched several different sites for additional codes but had no luck.
I tried 31495, 32660, 31868, 32137, 31304, 32609, 22609, 31949, 21014, 20045.
None of the codes would work. Any suggestions for garage flooring Atlanta?
I have the Samsung Soundbar in the "optical" output from the LG television.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I hate to use a separate remote to turn off and on the Soundbar.


----------



## roselewis (7 mo ago)

roselewis said:


> I have a new LG television and used my Cox Contour 2 remote to turn the TV on and off. No problems.
> However, when I went to control the Samsung Soundbar, which is about 5 years old,
> HW-J450, the remote would not pair. I searched several different sites for additional codes but had no luck.
> I tried 31495, 32660, 31868, 32137, 31304, 32609, 22609, 31949, 21014, 20045.
> ...


thanks in advance for any help


----------

